# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام >  رسالة ماجستير في الجنائي

## الجسمي2010

ارجو من الاخوة الافاضل بمساعدتي في اعداد رسالة الماجستير(خطة بحث) في السؤولية الشخص المعنوي جنائياً
بالاضافة الى ارشادي بكفية الحصول على بعض المراجع من جمهورية مصر العزيزة مع العلم بأنني من دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة الشقيقة

 :Poster Baaa: 

وجزاك الله الف خير والدال على الخير كفاعله

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يمكن أن تبدأ بمعرفة بعض المراجع في الموضوع بالدخول على موقع مكتبة كلية الحقوق بجامعة المنصورة بالخطوات التالية:
1- www.mans.edu.eg
2- على اليمين تجد قائمة ضع المؤشر على : أنظمة الإدارة الإلكترونية
3- اعمل 2 كليك على : نظام المستقبل لإدارة المكتبات
4- تظهر قائمة جانبية : اعمل كليك على : النظام بجامعة المنصورة
5- تظهر صفحة في أعلاها شريط أحمر يوجد البيان الثاني في هذا الشريط بعنوان: بحث داخلي: اعمل كليك عليه
6- تظهر قائمة : حرك المؤشر عليها حتى تجد كلمة : كلية الحقوق : عمل كليك عليها
7- تجد في يسار الصفحة بيانات : يوجد فيها كلمة : نص البحث وأمامها مكان فارغ : اكتب فيه الكلمة أو الجملة التي تريد البحث عنها : مثلا : المسئولية الجنائية للشخص المعنوي: 
تجد مراجع : هذه المراجع اختر منها كلها أو بعضها ثم اطلبها ممن يمكن مراسلته
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق والسداد
د. شيماء

----------


## الجسمي2010

أشكرك جزيل الشكر الدكتورة  شيما عطاالله على مساعدتي
في الحصول على المراجع
ولكن الشؤال عرفت بعض المراجع في موقع جامعة المنصورة 
فكيف يمكنني الحصول عليها وجزاك الله الف خير انشاء الله في
ميزان حسناتك لما تقومين به
الجسمي

----------


## مروه على

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------

